# Alcohol. Do you drink from time to time? Yes or NO?



## GymRat79 (Oct 22, 2021)

So do you ever allow yourself a drink? And if so what is your go to choice?

Mine would be a good quality Kentucky bourbon or a glass or two of red wine, preferably one called *Montepulciano d'Abruzzo. 
It* is a dry Italian Red  made from the Montepulciano wine grape which is from the Abruzzo region of east-central Italy.


----------



## snake (Oct 22, 2021)

Booze has its place but it's not in a serious lifter and certainly not an old body.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 22, 2021)

i will drink occasionally. but never on cycle. and never in excess.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 22, 2021)

Glass of bourbon now and again to help get through the night, nothing on the regular though.


----------



## CJ (Oct 22, 2021)

Little bourbon on rare occasions. Jefferson's Ocean is my current bottle.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 22, 2021)

I will go through phases where I won't drink for months and other times where I will have several drinks throughout the week and on the weekend.  I don't get drunk.  Not worth the hangover and loss of productive workouts.  I've never had an issue with moderate drinking while training.  

I used to be a big IPA guy but those days are over.  Light beer if its beer and vodka tonic if its a cocktail.


----------



## oatmasterflax (Oct 22, 2021)

Nope, disrupts my already sketchy sleep too much. Unfortunately weed does as well.


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 22, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> I will go through phases where I won't drink for months and other times where I will have several drinks throughout the week and on the weekend.  I don't get drunk.  Not worth the hangover and loss of productive workouts.  I've never had an issue with moderate drinking while training.
> 
> I used to be a big IPA guy but those days are over.  Light beer if its beer and vodka tonic if its a cocktail.


Yeah same here. Beer is a no no for me unless its a Michelob Ultra once in a while. Mostly stick to Bourbon a couple times per month. Now that I'm back in prep mode I have to really watch it so it doesn't fuck up my performance, recovery and gains.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 22, 2021)

I've never competed in bodybuilding, just powerlifting.  During that time I cut out all alcohol 8 weeks prior to a meet.


----------



## Yano (Oct 22, 2021)

Glass of scotch on a holiday or a beer with the relatives but thats it just a few times a year. I was too good at it for too long.


----------



## phooka (Oct 22, 2021)

More than I should. My go to is typically vodka since it's cleanest.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Oct 22, 2021)

During NFL seasons I tend to have a few beers or Bacardi Diet Cokes during the game, or even a Saturday college game if my buddies are out. Sometimes I'll drink too much (get a hangover), but not all that often anymore. And I can also go months without a drink, especially since I tend to do a spring & summer cut and get stricter on carbs.

If I'm on an oral AAS I definitely avoid drinking...


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 22, 2021)

Red wine with dinner. 
Calvados on the occasions I need a little something more.
Hay time on the farm......not gonna not have 1 or 2!!!

It kills gains yes, but sometimes it's just nice to sit around with family and appreciate what you have.


----------



## Blacktail (Oct 23, 2021)

Summer vacation is about all


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 23, 2021)

I drink now and then and usually it's Bud Light or Guinness.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 23, 2021)

Don’t drink...don’t like the taste so it’s easy for me


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 23, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Don’t drink...don’t like the taste so it’s easy for me


Don't blame you and I was a huge drinker back in my college days till I nearly got killed crossing a highway at night while stoned and drunk outta my skull back then. The weed and the booze was good in chasing my depressive demons away though...

Now it's no more than 2 bottles a week but my brother tries cajoling me with Jim Beam LOL.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 23, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Don't blame you and I was a huge drinker back in my college days till I nearly got killed crossing a highway at night while stoned and drunk outta my skull back then. The weed and the booze was good in chasing my depressive demons away though...


Weed is awesome.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 23, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Weed is awesome.


Yeah and it kept me sane as I was fighting depression back in my high school and college years.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Oct 23, 2021)

No way.  Alcohol is for homosexuals.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 23, 2021)

Not anymore.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Oct 23, 2021)

I used to drink but not anymore.  I do an edible if I have a sore back though.  I've had one in about two months.  

Slic.


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 23, 2021)

I'll have a beer once in a while. A six pack lasts me a few months.

And on rare occasions a Johnny Walker Blue on the rocks.


----------



## Trump (Oct 23, 2021)

Am I the only binge drinker on here, I get drunk and laugh my ass off once a week while not at work. No good story started with a salad. I don’t believe I the only one on here either. Snake likes a pizza on a Friday I like a case of corona 😂


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 23, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I'll have a beer once in a while. A six pack lasts me a few months.
> 
> And on rare occasions a Johnny Walker Blue on the rocks.


Now this is a treat. I keep a bottle for special occasions As well.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 23, 2021)

Trump said:


> Am I the only binge drinker on here, I get drunk and laugh my ass off once a week while not at work. No good story started with a salad. I don’t believe I the only one on here either. Snake likes a pizza on a Friday I like a case of corona 😂


I’m sure Papaya would be glad to join you.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 23, 2021)

Trump said:


> Am I the only binge drinker on here, I get drunk and laugh my ass off once a week while not at work. No good story started with a salad. I don’t believe I the only one on here either. Snake likes a pizza on a Friday I like a case of corona 😂




Id love to be there with you but my one night a week turns into living with daily withdrawals very rapidly. 

As much as alcohol has been a negative in my life though, I will admit I have seen zero difference in gains of either size or strength between being a sober guy and being a full blown alcoholic. I feel much better physically, I sleep better, and my cardio has improved but I didnt really improve otherwise in any measurable way. Guys act like booze is some sort of muscle wasting disease but it just isnt. It’s a horribly addictive, toxic, carcinogen full of wasted calories but it isnt liquid estrogen.


----------



## Swoleguru (Oct 23, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> So do you ever allow yourself a drink? And if so what is your go to choice?
> 
> Mine would be a good quality Kentucky bourbon or a glass or two of red wine, preferably one called *Montepulciano d'Abruzzo.
> It* is a dry Italian Red  made from the Montepulciano wine grape which is from the Abruzzo region of east-central Italy.


Maybe twice a year. Typically running an oral in my cycles so stay away from anything that effects the liver.  But I’m a whiskey guy when I drink either jack or crown


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 25, 2021)

I’ll drink a beer  or two when I grill out and maybe have a couple glasses of wine sometimes but I don’t keep it in my frig all the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 26, 2021)

Couple shots of whiskey or bourbon once or twice a week. Interestingly though when I’m using CBD oil I don’t like the taste of booze. Overall though I do believe alcohol is evil or at least can be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldeBull1 (Oct 26, 2021)

I don't drink at all, it's poison to me. I drink, I physically hurt.
I smoke marijuana daily. It's legal in my state. I know the stuff is not full of vitamin C, and it can effect my health and training. But I prefer some herb and testosterone over antidepressants and pain pills, so there you go.


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 26, 2021)

When i drank, i liked scotch whiskey.  
I haven’t had a drink in nearly three years, but i so miss beer.


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 28, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> I don't drink at all, it's poison to me. I drink, I physically hurt.
> I smoke marijuana daily. It's legal in my state. I know the stuff is not full of vitamin C, and it can effect my health and training. But I prefer some herb and testosterone over antidepressants and pain pills, so there you go.


Glad you took that route over pain pills and anti depressants. Much better and wiser! Fuck big pharma in my opinion.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 28, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Glad you took that route over pain pills and anti depressants. Much better and wiser! Fuck big pharma in my opinion.


For those with serious and properly diagnosed mental health issues anti-depressants aka SSRI can be life changing medications.  Big Pharma certainly has its issues but many of the drugs they produce provide a tremendous benefit to many people.


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 28, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> For those with serious and properly diagnosed mental health issues anti-depressants aka SSRI can be life changing medications.  Big Pharma certainly has its issues but many of the drugs they produce provide a tremendous benefit to many people.


Not going to disagree with you. Just glad you are choosing to go the natural route instead.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Little bourbon on rare occasions. Jefferson's Ocean is my current bottle.


That's my current bottle as well.  Very smooth


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 28, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> That's my current bottle as well.  Very smooth


Good to know, I'll have to try that one out. Bourbon is my go to drink on the rocks if I have anything. Mixed in with a splash of sugar free Ginger Beer or Ginger Ale.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 28, 2021)

I used to drink way too much. The last couple years I cut way back, just on holidays, vacations, family events, etc.  Here the last couple months I have cut it out completely.  Got DRUNK in Vegas, made an ass of myself, you know the drill, and decided it's not worth it for me.  I'm going to give BB everything I have for the next year and see what this 44 year old body can do.  Not saying I won't ever drink again but not in the plans right now.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 28, 2021)

But to answer the question, I drink quite often when I'm not cutting.  Cutting means no alcohol for me, not even as a cheat.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

I'll have a drink on special occasions, but I have a gene mutation that makes things unpleasant if I have more than 2 drinks. So I just avoid it except when celebrating something.

I prefer vaping or eating weed. Just wish they'd legalize it in my state, but I'm in Texas.. fat chance of that ever happening here.


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 28, 2021)

Tinbeater36 said:


> I used to drink way too much. The last couple years I cut way back, just on holidays, vacations, family events, etc.  Here the last couple months I have cut it out completely.  Got DRUNK in Vegas, made an ass of myself, you know the drill, and decided it's not worth it for me.  I'm going to give BB everything I have for the next year and see what this 44 year old body can do.  Not saying I won't ever drink again but not in the plans right now.


Last time I got really boozed up I ended up dropping $1800 in a strip club back in February. The stripper talked me into it cause all the booze (shots, mixed drinks etc.) was free in the VIP room and dances on top of it were unlimited for that price. It was a one and one deal. You agree to pay the $1800 and its a free for all is what I was told, the only thing off limits was full fledged fucking.  It was my birthday weekend and I said fuck it. My wife found out, that was not fun to deal with.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'll have a drink on special occasions, but I have a gene mutation that makes things unpleasant if I have more than 2 drinks. So I just avoid it except when celebrating something.
> 
> I prefer vaping or eating weed. Just wish they'd legalize it in my state, but I'm in Texas.. fat chance of that ever happening here.


I burned through a few grams I found on the train last week. I thought the same thing about the Commonwealth of Virginia, but they went from introducing medical only a few years ago to straight recreational this year.  I'm sure there will be a hefty tax stamp on it though.


----------



## Spear (Oct 28, 2021)

I don't drink just because it messes with my diet. I don't have room for it when i'm dieting, and when I'm bulking it throws me off track. 

If i'm planning to be on holiday with friends/family I will definitely have some drinks and let loose.


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 28, 2021)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I’ll drink a beer  or two when I grill out and maybe have a couple glasses of wine sometimes but I don’t keep it in my frig all the time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wine should never be refrigerated anyways


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 28, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Last time I got really boozed up I ended up dropping $1800 in a strip club back in February. The stripper talked me into it cause all the booze (shots, mixed drinks etc.) was free in the VIP room and dances on top of it were unlimited for that price. It was a one and one deal. You agree to pay the $1800 and its a free for all is what I was told, the only thing off limits was full fledged fucking.  It was my birthday weekend and I said fuck it. My wife found out, that was not fun to deal with.


God damn you got me beat!  That's awesome! I mean probably not to your wife but in general.  I told some lady at the pool she had nice boobies and I'd like to play with them.  My wife was not entertained. Then I got back to the room and fell off the toilet, broke the seat, and split my nose open on the tub. I cleaned up the blood the next morning and the hotel replaced the toilet seat and never said a word about it.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 28, 2021)

Rarely
I enjoy good tequila, but my.wife and I have drank 1/4 of a bottle of the course of the last 2 years... so maybe a couple drinks a year


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 28, 2021)

I don't drink on cycle because I am already putting harsh enough stuff in my body, it's one less that my liver has to filter.

Off cycle I'll drink a little, but I don't like to get drunk and I don't like having shit workouts because I drank too much


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 28, 2021)

Tinbeater36 said:


> God damn you got me beat!  That's awesome! I mean probably not to your wife but in general.  I told some lady at the pool she had nice boobies and I'd like to play with them.  My wife was not entertained. Then I got back to the room and fell off the toilet, broke the seat, and split my nose open on the tub. I cleaned up the blood the next morning and the hotel replaced the toilet seat and never said a word about it.


Yes one of the worst mornings of recent memory. Had to go all the way back to the strip club in a snow storm to get my car. Then my wife was pissed at me for days after. She's a great woman I will be first to admit I Was the one who was at fault. I did all this when she was away and worried her sick because when she was calling to check up on me I wouldn't answer my cell phone. She then would text me and I would respond with "you have the wrong number." Then the stripper got my phone and responded to her with "Why are you so mad? You are making Steve nervous over here, he's just having a good time and in good hands. No need to worry." 

Her mothers friends then started blowing up my phone and I told them to go fuck off.  Not a pretty situation, plus she ended up finding out what the bill was and that did not go over well.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 28, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> I don't drink on cycle because I am already putting harsh enough stuff in my body, it's one less that my liver has to filter.
> 
> Off cycle I'll drink a little, but I don't like to get drunk and I don't like having shit workouts because I drank too much



Truth
Tried to do a sparring match once after 3 beers maybe 12 years ago.
Had no jam, was a disgrace, no focus on the slips, head movement was predictable

Drinking and training = A hard no


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 28, 2021)

That'd be a nope.  Sober 20+ years.  Have consumed my allotted lifetime limit.  Miss it? Absolutely not.  There's not a single thing I can do better drinking except being drunk.  Drunks are annoying as fk.


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 28, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> That'd be a nope.  Sober 20+ years.  Have consumed my allotted lifetime limit.  Miss it? Absolutely not.  There's not a single thing I can do better drinking except being drunk.  Drunks are annoying as fk.


Many of them (Not all) do not understand living healthy lifestyles either. Lets be honest.

Most people who hang out in bars and drink regularly  are not eating 6-7 meals per day consisting of jasmine rice or veggies, sweet potatoes, and skinless chicken breast. Along with drinking a gallon of water per day and working out 5-6 days per week. Trust me I've had my share of nights where I got fucked up over the years but its hard to find things in common with people who prioritize alcohol.


----------



## Bman33 (Oct 28, 2021)

I drink about once a wknd, usually get rowdy with my boys on Saturday during college football watching my team lose. will be cutting it out when I start my cycle next week.


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 28, 2021)

Bman33 said:


> I drink about once a wknd, usually get rowdy with my boys on Saturday during college football watching my team lose. will be cutting it out when I start my cycle next week.


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 28, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Wine should never be refrigerated anyways



Man I won’t drink hot wine  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 28, 2021)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Man I won’t drink hot wine  lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Gotta try a spiced wine in the dead of winter
Had my doubts, but it's not bad


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2021)

Only if I’m gonna get some pussy


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Gotta try a spiced wine in the dead of winter
> Had my doubts, but it's not bad


I do enjoy spiced wine in the winter during Christmas or Thanksgiving gatherings. Just wish I could tolerate more than 2 glasses at a time without feeling like total shit due to my shitty ALDH2 genetics.🥴


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 28, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Gotta try a spiced wine in the dead of winter
> Had my doubts, but it's not bad


*Mead


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 28, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Gotta try a spiced wine in the dead of winter
> Had my doubts, but it's not bad



I’ll havet to try it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 29, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Wine should never be refrigerated anyways


Then why do they put it in a box w a spout that fits so nice in the fridge??? 😂😂😂


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 29, 2021)

Red wine only


----------

